# What is your favorite jeans brand?



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a few pairs of Guess jeans and really like the way they fit. I also bought some LA Idol brand jeans from a fashion shopping party I went to. They are said to be similar to True Religion jeans but I can't compare because I don't own any True Religion jeans. I also like Gap and some Old Navy jeans. If I was on a unlimited budget I would get Rock and Republic, True Religion and Citizens of Humanity jeans.  



 



Picture sources: True Religion, Guess


----------



## Karinalicious (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got a pair of hand-me-down sevens from my mom, they are awesome! Im going to have to hem them though because I'm a full foot shorter than her. haha.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 22, 2011)

I love my jeans!!!!!! I'm tall with a 34" inseam so when I find a good pair of jeans, I stick with them!  This is my all-time favorite (and I'm actually wearing them right now).  The brand is YMI


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

I have yet to find a favorite.  My curves are dangerous and finding the right fitting jeans is next to impossible.  I tend to go the stretchy fabric overall so that they can go past my hips, button up, and not leave a huge gap on my back side.  Otherwise, belts are girls must have accessory!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I tend to choose jeans with stretchy fabric also. They just seem to fit better on me and make me look better. I gotta check out YMI brand. I haven't tried their jeans before.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 22, 2011)

I would have to say Levi.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 22, 2011)

These are totally stretchy Reija.......I don't even feel like I'm wearing jeans.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 22, 2011)

I am a jeans ADDICT!!  I have at least 25 pairs, and I just bought a new pair today. I have brands that include Guess, Dollhouse, Zco, Candies, Mudd and others... I tend to lean more towards jeans that I just like the way they fit. No specific brand. No specific style. I have frayed, cat-whiskered, and studded. Skinny, jeggings, bootcut and flare.  There is a jean for all seasons and all reasons. I tend to keep it interesting and just mix them all up!!  (BTW, the ones I got today are dELiAs Morgan jeans--skinny, low-rise with little white glitter paint on them!! Too cute!!)


----------



## TMarie (Mar 23, 2011)

For jeans that look great but are uber comfy you have to try yoga jeans.  Second Demin makes them and can be found at Roots.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I love Hydraulic jeans!! I once had a pair that I bought when I was 6 months pregnant, and I thought 'these are NOT going to fit in a while....' but they were so cute I couldn't pass them up. Turns out, they fit me through my whole pregnancy, they were the perfect stretchy! (they had a wide belt area too, wide loops, so it was comfy) Sometimes I like the tight jean look without suffocating myself. They're styles are cute too.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 23, 2011)

FYI?  When it comes to jeans, sometimes my best finds are at a thrift store or consignment shops. They have been worn out, worn in, shrunk to perfection, and are steal of a deal. Of course you have to dig through many styles that so not in style, but once in a while you find a pair that YOU know are a great find and someone else just thinks are "cute". I found a pair of Guess jeans that way. Fit perfect, perfect length, $4.99.  I know for a fact, they were at least $70 last year!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 23, 2011)

JBrand Jeggings, 12" &amp; 14". True Religion - Johnny's, Billy's, &amp; Julie's. Joe's Jeans - Provacateur &amp; Chelsea.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 24, 2011)

Bebe Quinn Skinny Jean

Rerock Skinny Leg Jean

Levi's Bold Curve Skinny Jean

Joe's Jeans Chelsea Skinny Jean

Joe's Jeans Visionaire Skinny Jean

Rock &amp; Republic Skinny Jean

...just to name a few


----------



## tismama (Mar 24, 2011)

I love Lucky jeans. I can't afford them at full price, but I scored a super cute pair of straight leg Lucky's at the Lucky Brand outlet mall in Virginia.  They fit so well.  My favorite jeans are Express though, and I have a pair that I love from The Limited.  I also like AE jeans.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2011)

I forgot about Lucky and AE jeans. I used to have a pair of AE jeans. I like Lucky jeans too just don't own any.


----------



## macjj (Mar 24, 2011)

True Religion and Rock &amp; Republic


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2011)

I tend to buy whatever's on sale - as long as they fit ok.

My all time favourite are Lee jeans.


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 25, 2011)

I love Banana Republic and Express's jeans. There are very few jeans out there that fit me, I'm a size 24P in Banana Republic's jeans and I'm lucky they even have it haha.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 25, 2011)

The thrift store is my jeans haven as jeans were meant to be broken in and only 3 bucks!!

I don't think I have ever paid full price for a pair and I must have well over 50 pairs!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My butt is well endowed and I am a 30x34 so I find that silver jeans match my shape most but I own all kinds of brands like lucky, guess, buffalo, zana di, american eagle, chip n pepper, hollister, and parasuco. (these are in order of favorites)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perlanga (Mar 25, 2011)

YMI! Perfect for my body!


----------



## Daisy Declet (Mar 29, 2011)

I love, love, love Joe's Jeans and 7 for all Mankind is pretty damn good too!  I have some cute limited black serpent jeans and only wear them like once every two months just so they'll stay like new.  All 3 are great brands!  Definitely recommend them.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a pudge, so I can't wear some of the better brands, they aren't big enough! I like Z Cavaricci, Zana di, Hilfiger, and the ones that I know will always fit...Venezia. And yeah, I prefer stretchy fabrics too. Also I find jeans with spandex are less likely to wrinkle in the drier.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha Donna I love zani di's because they are always uber cheap and a size smaller!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I Just bought a new pair of dark guess jeans today and they make my tush look spectacular new favorite yay!!


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 18, 2013)

My favourite brand for jeans are Levis and Pepe jeans. The price of these jeans are affordable. I have a cute collection of jeans from these brands. They are durable and comfortable to wear on regular basis. I love to wear them as they give me a perfect outfit.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

I used to buy pricier brands.  But I've been on Nutrisystem since May, so I've needed to gradually drop several sizes, and didn't want to spend a lot as I skinnied down.  So I started buying the cheap Style &amp; Co. brand from Macy's, and surprisingly enough, they're really great!  I love them - with each size I keep dropping down to, I keep going back to them.  They're about $25 to $30 on sale, they stretch, they're comfy, and their petites fit the length of my short little legs perfectly!  They make really cute skinny jeans, I highly recommend them.


----------



## missnaya (Feb 11, 2013)

Joe's Jeans are deff my favorite. I love the length of them, and most of the jeans are stretchy so they move with you and aren't stiff, plus they hug my curves perfectly!


----------



## Brice (Mar 21, 2013)

Well. I am not brand conscious. My first priority is that jeans must be comfortable and looking nice. Anyways according to my observation Boss and Levis is best to wear. Joe's jeans are also comfortable. Mostly i love to wear Levis.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't have a favorite brand, but recently I bought two Old Navy Rockstar skinnies and I really like them. They are stretchy which makes them very comfy, and fit me well. I might get my next pair at Old Navy, too, considering their jeans are only $10 on clearance.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 23, 2013)

My absolute favorite brand is Paige. I always try on other brands and keep going back to Paige!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 23, 2013)

My favorite is 7 for all Mankind!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 23, 2013)

Right now my favs are from Urban Planet.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 24, 2013)

True Religion, definitely. I started buying them about two years ago and haven't bought any other brands since I'm a 24x34 and they fit true to size. Their jeans are made in America and that's also important to me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 24, 2013)

I rarely wear jeans (or pants for that matter -- I'm more of a leggings and dress/skirt kind of girl, minus the leggings when it's warm). The pants I wear the most are colored jeggings that are Mudd brand. They're super cute and super comfy! If and when I wear jeans, it's usually American Eagle ones. They fit me the best, and when you find them on sale, are quite reasonably priced.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 25, 2013)

I love AE jeans. I'm a little curvier and they certainly accentuate that! Also, I'm short - and their "short" sizes fit my height perfectly. + they have nice dark washes, and I look way better in them than light washes.


----------



## SistaPlease (Mar 26, 2013)

I love AE's Jeggings, they are pretty much the only jeans I wear anymore. I know exactly what size and style I like, so I dont have to waste my time trying on jeans (which is the WORST)!


----------



## DearMrsWendy (Mar 27, 2013)

Have any of you tried Loft lately? I love their new cuts of jeans and colored jeans. My favorite is the Modern Skinny. Perfect rise (not too high not too low) and the cut on the bum is nice as well! What more could a girl as for? xx


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

Pacsun Jeans! some bullhead ones.. =)


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 26, 2013)

I mostly tend wear jeans that fits me well and makes me feel comfortable. My favorite brand is Levis I feel comfortable with it... I'm not brand conscious


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 26, 2013)

I generally buy jeans (any kind of pants really) at the thrift store. My thighs are huge compared to my butt. I can try on 100 pairs of jeans from 50 brands and find what fits rather than walking into a regular store that sells 1 or 2 brands and pissing off the sales girl trying to find jeans that fit my butt, my inseam, and my thighs. Problem is, when I find a pair that fits, I can never find another pair exactly like it. Out of 10 pairs of jeans I own, no 2 are the same brand.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 3, 2013)

Always like the Lee brand.


----------



## sarahraegraham (May 4, 2013)

Old Navy. I'm a larger girl, and they just fit really well and are super comfortable.


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 6, 2013)

I LOVE jeans, though it's hard for me to find ones that fit me sometimes because usually a 23 from Guess is too big for me. I can probably fit into their 23 ultra skinny jeans but other than that, I probably won't fit into a lot of them. When I do find the occasional pair of jeans that fit me, Guess ones are very nice and comfy. Silvers are also amazing and their smallest size tends to fit me.

Has anyone ever tried Laguna Beach Jeans before? Also, do they fit true to size?


----------



## juliadsouza (May 13, 2013)

My favorite jeans denim... always from when i have started to wear jeans


----------



## stellagreen (May 13, 2013)

Hi julia its nice collection you have i also go with denim ..but from where you brought those jeans dear...


----------



## juliadsouza (May 14, 2013)

Hey its cool one ya... My friends also like it all calls me ..hoty... i like these jeans so much i buy it from globusstores.com.

and always buy clothes from that site only....i love denim....


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

My favorites are J Brand &amp; Paige.


----------



## juliadsouza (May 14, 2013)

Should i get any other brands for jeans, i love denim but i will love to know about other brands..


----------



## CharmingFemale (May 14, 2013)

I prefer Henry and Belle. I also like J brand.


----------



## TashaW (May 19, 2013)

These jeans look nice) I do love Levis Jeans! and I do order those online. One should be pretty careful in order to get an original care

Online shopping is a tricky thing http://www.pissedconsumer.com/browse-reviews/online-shopping.html


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (May 21, 2013)

I just don't care about brands, if i like i just buys.

a single brand can't satisfy my needs right.

everyone should have unique thing or feature in there brand....


----------



## juliadsouza (May 28, 2013)

Hey kalyani that's cool answer ,, really appreciated carry on..


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 30, 2013)

I don't have a favorite, but I like the skinny jeans from Target and JcPenny. My skinny jeans from JcPenny are the ones I had since high school and are a good quality. They also fit to this day I think mom paid like 30 or 40 dollars for them years ago.


----------



## Lieforly (Aug 5, 2013)

tommy hilfiger' skinnies fit me so well!! And I like Levi's as well.


----------



## Lieforly (Aug 5, 2013)

tommy hilfiger' skinnies fit me so well and I like Levi's as well!


----------



## stellagreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Lieforly if u put post one time we will understand dont make double posts from nest time.....


----------



## Mollie (Aug 15, 2013)

My favorite jeans brand is ,,hmm Miss Sixty. A lot of designs and nice stuff.


----------



## FarahRazak (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Friends..I always go for ZARA. Its my favorite brand.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 1, 2013)

I just bought a pair of Bongo jeans from Sears...they are sooo comfy!! They're so stretchy and soft I would say they're more like jeggings than anything else, but they're not skinnies which is super cool because while skinnies are fun, I love me my boot cut and flares!


----------



## dubailaser (Sep 13, 2013)

My favorite brand Jeans  is Levis


----------



## keiramok (Sep 25, 2013)

Levi's ftw! 



â€‹


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 25, 2013)

The brand that makes dresses, skirts and shorts. LOL


----------



## LaurenElle (Oct 1, 2013)

I like Joe's jeans, they're sooo soft!


----------



## Katri22 (Oct 7, 2013)

I like Levi's. They have a lot of models for different persons, not only a tiny-hair-cut cloth.


----------



## alishakapoor491 (Oct 8, 2013)

i also have to say Levi


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 23, 2013)

I just discoevred James Jeans and I'm in love big time... I got my first pair on super low markdown on Amazon and Im scared off how much they cost full price. I'll just have to do a permanent stalk on Amazon for replacements I think.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 23, 2013)

I just discovered my favorite brand. Miss Me jeans are amazing! I fit perfectly in each pair in the same size, so I can order them online and the embellishments are awesome!


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Nov 3, 2013)

I love Tilt jeans from Tilly's as of right now. If there's any other jeans out there that I should check out, please be sure to let me know.


----------



## jebeen100 (Dec 10, 2013)

skinny jeans fit real cute, my favorite kind of jeans are hydraulics just because they fit cute.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 10, 2013)

I swear up and down that jeans were created by the devil. I have always hated them. I have 2 pairs of Calvin Klein jeans and I rarely wear them but I am obsessed with Calvin Klein jeggings. that is all I wear!


----------



## annabeautybox (Dec 13, 2013)

Replay...my ass looks so nice in them lol


----------



## saarahsmiles (Dec 13, 2013)

7 for mankind


----------



## SLikes0001 (Jan 24, 2014)

American Eagle, super stretch. They fit nicely in all the right places! Perfect for curves.


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

deff Torrrid if your plus size...


----------



## SUMMER731 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi ladies need help! I wear all kinds of brands and even if they are cheap jeans I will have them altered if needed if they are something I know I'm gonna wear alot! But I really want a pair of boyfriend jeans! I have done my homework and express seems to have great reviews but all sold out in my size(10-12). I'm thinking of taking the leap with a pair of gap jeans(actually my first pair from them, old navy just dosent usually sit right at all on my behind). Anyone have anything? Don't want to spend more than 50 bucks right now?


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 17, 2014)

I really have not found a favorite yet. I pretty much only wear skinny jeans (boot-cut style makes me look off-balance and anything looser drives me crazy because I feel like I can't move). Sadly this means most of my jeans are from Hot Topic (I used to work there for years lol don't judge). I like the way they fit, but they're obviously not great quality, and they change the fit every other month so I ALWAYS have to try them on even if they are the same exact pair I've bought before. I've also got a few pairs from Target which are really cute, but too short! (I'm 5' 10") After I washed them they are high-water-ish now. I wonder if I'll ever find a good consistent denim brand haha


----------



## Krystan (Mar 17, 2014)

I am currently obsessed with the jeggings from AE.  Of all the jeans in my drawers (too many to count), they fit the best.
Really though, whoever invented jeggings deserves an award. You can't go wrong with almost any brand. Comfy, sexy, just perfect.


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 17, 2014)

My favorite high-end jeans are AG - Adriano Goldschmied.

favorite middle-end are Guess and Guess by Marciano. Guess jeans fit like they were designed for me.

favorite low-end jeans are American Eagle Outfitters. I am currently loving their Super Super Stretch skinny jeans in Bright Blue. I wear those jeans nearly every day.


----------



## FlinchingApples (Mar 28, 2014)

Probably my Levis. They make me look skinny lol.


----------



## annatomical (Apr 5, 2014)

J Brand, Lucky Brand, Seven for all Mankind, and Gap jeans are my favourites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## award04 (Apr 5, 2014)

Old Navy jeans fit so comfortably on me. I discovered them by accident. And now that's all I want to buy. And they have different styles all in the same soft stretch denim. And the color doesn't fade out.


----------

